# Lexmark x75 all-in-one printer. HELP!



## Hyper_Kagome

Okay. So I've always hated my Lexmark ever since the first time it was saying it couldn't work due to something and to check all plug ins, etc. etc.

I can't remember how I've fixed it then, but out Lexmark came with two disks, I'm sure of it. I can only find one with z23, z33 on it, which just absolutely ANNOYS THE LIVING... annoys the crap out of me.

OKAY. PROBLEM NOW!!:----v
It did the same thing, I tried as it instructed, nothing worked still. Just the scanner.
I uninstalled it all and now when I go to put in the only disk I have, and move the cord to different USB plugs, all I get is this:

* There are no valid ports for the driver. Unable to continue installation.*

What the crappers?
=[

I miss using my scanner and NOW my printer, too.

--------
EDIT: I HAVE FOUND MY DISKS:
Now I get this:


----------



## DCIScouts

Hmm..., do you have high-speed?  If so, you should be able to download the drivers and other software on the CD directly from Lexmark's website.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I do have high speed. I'll check the site out right now.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

dflkgjhskdfgsdfg

Wow, this is annoying me. ._.;

The Driver thing isn't doing as it say it will and just. 

RAWRRRR.

I downloaded the x75 driver and the patch from Lexmark's site and STILL the same thing.

Have I ever mentioned how much I have a love-hate relationship with computers and electronics?


----------



## tobywuk

i have this printer. i just download and installed the drivers and it worked straight...


BUT.. NO DRIVERS FOR VISTA! lexmark have anounced that it will not be supplying drivers or support for there old printers to be used with vista. so i need a new one.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, running on XP here.

Still not working. =[


----------



## DCIScouts

Did you install any sort of new software right before this newest problem started?  Specifically, some security updates for Windows?  Otherwise, if you're close to needing to replace the cartridges on the machine, I'd scrap it and get a Canon, Epson or HP to replace the piece of crap.  As all Lexmark ink machines are...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

We actually have new cartridges in it.

It's done this before on me, only I've somehow gotten it fixed before. Just now, the only response I can get from the computer upon plugging in the USB is to one of the slots in the front, and none in the back.
Once plugged into the front the computer notices new hard wear and all that stuff, but nothing installs, and for some stupid reason I have an install disk for a different model we've NEVER OWNED.

Lets see... it stopped working after I had to unhook everything for the computer to go in to get cleaned of the viruses it had picked up from hell knows where.

Well this is great. I just want my scanner... mom needs the printer..
akdfjghsdf


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I have found the disks to my printer, but now I get this after I hit INSTALL.
I hit yes and it closes.


----------



## Cromewell

Try starting the spooler manually and then installing the drivers. Click on start->run->type 'services.msc'->scroll down until you find Print Spooler->right click it and pick start.


----------



## shane1975

The two Lexmark's I've purchased in the past died on me within a year.  That was after relatively light use.  Never again will I buy a Lexmark.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Cromewell said:


> Try starting the spooler manually and then installing the drivers. Click on start->run->type 'services.msc'->scroll down until you find Print Spooler->right click it and pick start.



Could not start the Print Spooler service on Local Computer.

Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Bump.


----------



## Cromewell

Hmm. But the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service has started right? It should be the only dependency for Print Spooler. To check what else is set as being needed right click on Print Spooler and pick properties. From there click on the dependencies tab, it will take a few seconds to load up. It will tell you what services need to be started for it to start. Start those and see if it works.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

The RPC is started. Both the Locater and the other one.

The Spooler still won't start.


----------



## Cromewell

Have you checked the dependancies for Print Spooler? (how to do this is in the above poset if you don't know) Some driver or program has probably added a non standard service dependency for it which is keeping it from starting. If this other service wont start we can try and remove it from the dependency list as it shouldn't be needed.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I have checked. They are the following:

-LexBce Server which drops down to the RPC
-Remote Procedure Call.


----------



## Cromewell

Ok, start LexBce. It's part of the lexmark printer drivers. When you got rid of the drivers before it must not have cleaned it up properly. Print Spooler should start up fine after that.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

With the LexBce, there is no option to start it when I right click. The START is faded and non-clickable.


----------



## Cromewell

I see. Ok we'll have to remove that then. I'll add to this post or make a new one depending on if there's new ones once I get it all written up. It's not going to be pretty 

Stupid lexmark./


Edit: nevermind it looks like it will be easy. Hopefully this works:

Open a command prompt and enter this: "sc config spooler depend= RPCSS"


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Alright.

Hope I can follow it all without screwing something else up in the mean time.


----------



## Cromewell

added again so you don't accidently miss it:

nevermind it looks like it will be easy. Hopefully this works:

Open a command prompt and enter this: "sc config spooler depend= RPCSS"


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

... you might have to tell me how to get the command prompt.

 Sorry.


----------



## Cromewell

Start->run->type in 'cmd'


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Okay. I type the above into the Prompt and was given a list... what now?


----------



## Cromewell

It should do this:


		Code:
	

C:\>sc config spooler depend= RPCSS
[SC] ChangeServiceConfig SUCCESS


What did yours come back with? can you paste it or take a screenshot?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

There. I just retyped it all and I got what you showed.


----------



## Cromewell

Ah good 

Your print spooler should start up now and you can reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'll give that a try right now.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

*You're printer driver is not installed. Please install your printer driver.*

... Ooookay. I'm not lost. I just installed the CD...
I have an idea though, so I may get this to work.

EDIT: Well getting the drivers off the site and stuff didn't work. Still telling me to install the drivers...

EDIT AGAIN: I put it in another USB, it wanted me to check for hardwear so I did. It was installing then this:
An error occurred during the installation of the device.
The specified print monitor is unknown.


----------



## Cromewell

Just for the record Lexmark sucks 

Have you rebooted since removing the lexbce thing?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yes, I have.


----------



## Cromewell

Try running this uninstaller. Maybe something is left that is screwing it up.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Rebooted and now running the installation from the disk.
---

Still  getting the same problems. The printer won't print but the scanner scans, for some retarded reason..


----------



## Cromewell

Hmmm. Without being able to fiddle I don't know what else to try. You could try their live chat support thing, assuming it's free. http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/support.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:358:0:0


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I just got around to using that online chat today, took around 2 hours but I got the printer installed and working again... only thin I now have that SAME popup from before the computer went in to get fixed.
"Microsoft Office 2000 Premium"
Close it, etc, internet popup. I just got that twice in less than five minutes of having the printer up and running again.

Thing is, when we took the computer in to get rid of the pop up, the printer stopped working...
------
Nevermind, I believe I fixed it again.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

The X75's had horrible driver conflicts with 98 and 2000/ME. We had one at work and, I happened to find the power plug supply thing that goes in the back was badly melted. What better reason to get a new printer? We gotta Dell AIO 962 or something.... I want one of these printers. I don't print color anyway and all I do is print work off

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3163909&CatId=2713


----------



## Cromewell

Out of curiosity do you remember what they had you do to get it working again?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I actually have the transcript. It was e-mailed to me after I had clicked End on the help window.

[Ashley] Lexmark x75 Printer all-in-printer will scan objects and not print any documents. "The Lexmark x74-x75 Printer Drivers are not installed. Please install the drivers." The driver was downloaded from the website and was ran and it didn't do anything. Running Windows XP.
[Romeo] Welcome to Lexmark Chat Support. 
[Ashley] Thanks.
[Ashley] I was disconnected from my last chat on Tech Support, I'm sorry if it happens again.
[Romeo] I will help you with this issue.
[Ashley] Thanks. It's appreciated.
[Romeo] OK, to rule out a hardware issue, let us perform a self test on your printer.
[Ashley] Okay.
[Romeo] Please disconnect and then reconnect the power supply on the printer and make sure it makes a setup noise when the cable is reattached. Will the printer perform a form feed with paper loaded when the gray button is pressed? 
Next, try this printer self-test by following the steps given below: 
1. Turn the printer's "Power" off (metal button). 
2. Press and hold the "Paper Feed" (gray) button. 
3. While holding the "Paper Feed" button down turn the "Power" button on and hold both buttons until the power light comes on 5-7 seconds. 
4. Release both "Power" and "Paper Feed" buttons. 
5. The printer should feed a sheet of paper in and print a test page. 
The self-test should at least print out a set of either black or color bars, if not both (if you have a printer with both color and black installed simultaneously).
[Ashley] Okay. That all worked.
[Romeo] Ok, Please click on "Start" "Programs" and let me know if Lexmark series printer is listed there.
[Ashley] Yes, it is in the list of programs.
[Romeo] Please click on "Start" "Control panel" "Printers" and let me know what you see there.
[Ashley] Under the Printer is doesn't show Lexmark, but it does show Lexmark under the scanner option.
[Romeo] Please let me know if you are running any firewall or anti-virus on your computer.
[Ashley] Just Spybot and AVG
[Romeo] Please turn that off.
[Ashley] Alright. Done.
[Romeo] Ok, please click on "Start" "Programs" "Lexmark series printer" and click on 'Uninstall'.
[Ashley] I don't have an uninstall option.
[Romeo] Ok, To access the Lexmark X75 XP driver, you may copy and paste the web address given below: 
http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:349:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=566 
[Ashley] Alright. I'm saving it to the computer now.
[Romeo] Ok, please save it on your computer desktop only.
[Ashley] Saved.
[Romeo] Ok, please let me know if it saved on your desktop.
[Ashley] It i.
[Ashley] is*
[Romeo] Please click on that and unzip the files. Then please follow the onscreen instructions to install the drivers.
[Ashley] It's saying that my printer isn't connected correctly when all connections are pushed in and connected.
[Romeo] Please unplug and replug the USB cable on the computer.
[Ashley] I did that just now and it still won't let me continue.
[Romeo] Please let me know if the anti virus is turned off.
[Ashley] They all seem to ve,
[Ashley] be*
[Ashley] Oh. It's installing now.
[Romeo] Ok.
[Ashley] Alright. It updated the system and such, and the window closed.
[Romeo] Please let me know if it asked you to print a test page.
[Ashley] No, it didn't.
[Romeo] I suggest that you try to print a Windows Test Page to check if communication exists between the computer and the printer. 
Please follow the steps given below: 
1. Click on "Start," "Control Panel," and "Printer and Faxes" (or) "Start," "Settings," and "Printers" depending on your OS. 
2. Right click on the Lexmark printer icon and select "Properties." 
3. Click on the "Print Test Page" button. 

[Ashley] I still don't have a Lexmark icon under Printers and Faxes.
[Ashley] I do have a Microsoft XPS Document Writer icon though, which gives me a test page option.
[Romeo] There may be a piece of software that is interfering with the printer's communication ability, or your computer may be experiencing a system resource problem. We can alleviate these issues by putting your computer into the "Selective Startup" mode. This will prevent any software applications other than Windows from loading when the system starts. 
[Ashley] Okay.
[Romeo] Please follow the steps given below: 
1. Click on "Start" and then "Run." 
2. Type "MSCONFIG" on the open line, then click "OK." 
3. When the "System Configuration Utility" opens, place the marker dot beside "Selective Startup." Then below that uncheck the option that says "Load Startup Group Items." Then click "Apply" and "OK." This will prompt you to restart the system and you will need to do this. When your system restarts, only the Windows operating system should be running. You should not see any icons in the lower right hand corner of the screen beside the clock. 
4. Please try to install the printer again. 
5. If it works, then the problem was one (or more) of the applications that were loaded into memory. 
6. You can return your system to its original configuration by clicking on "Start" then "Run" and typing "MSCONFIG" on the open line. Then click "OK." Put the marker dot beside "Normal Startup" and then click "Apply" and "OK." 
7. Restart the computer.
[Ashley] I was just looking at the "System Config" page and the Selective Startup was already selected and there was still a check beside the "Load Startup Items". Should I still uncheck that and click apply?
[Romeo] I apologize for the late response. We are facing some technical issues due to which my responses were not reaching you.
[Ashley] That's alright.
[Romeo] Yes uncheck it and select 'Apply'.
[Ashley] Alright. Restarting. If I continue to have problems, I'll just come back to the Tech Chat.
[Ashley] But, once I reboot and install it again, and recheck normal startup, should I recheck Load Startup Items again?
[Romeo] Sure, We are here to help you. This should however resolve the issue.
[Romeo] Please complete the chat survey by clicking on the "End" tab, with overall 5 being the best, as this will help us to better our service.
[Ashley] Should I recheck "Load Startup Items" along with "Normal Startup" after I install the printer?
[Romeo] Yes, you need to.
[Ashley] Alright. Thank you for the help.
[Romeo] You are welcome Ashley, Please complete the chat survey by clicking on the "End" tab, with overall 5 being the best, as this will help us to better our service


----------



## Cromewell

So it was something in startup was preventing the driver from installing...must be an extremely finicky driver. Or you have something weird in startup that tries to prevent system changes. I don't think I've ever seen that happen before. Either way, good to know. It's still weird that the scanner portion was fine but oh well, it's working now


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

yeah and I just noticed that yesterday, after I went back to the Normal Startup, that popup from when we took the computer in to get fixed started coming back on.

Turns out the cheap techs only hid the popup under a Selective Startup, which is what I set it back to just to avoid the popup.


----------

